# Does full medical card include Dental



## dodo (8 Sep 2009)

If you get the full Medical card does this include dental treatment aswell.


----------



## paddyjnr (8 Sep 2009)

Yep!!! But root canals and other cosmetic work apart from front teeth are not.. there is an old thread here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=65420


----------



## messedaround (15 Sep 2009)

hi , i am waiting ti find out (apparently a months or so ) dentist advised me if im covered for major gum treatment , was informed last week i had a fairly bad case of gum disease if im not entitled or have god knows how many thousand euro lyin around ill be toothless by 40  best start sellin the furniture have already stoped smoking as i know this was the cause , the killer is i have great teeth even as a smoker they are sparkling white always get comments on them ,, devastated !!! hope to god im covered for part even


----------



## paddyjnr (15 Sep 2009)

messedaround said:


> hi , i am waiting ti find out (apparently a months or so ) dentist advised me if im covered for major gum treatment , was informed last week i had a fairly bad case of gum disease if im not entitled or have god knows how many thousand euro lyin around ill be toothless by 40  best start sellin the furniture have already stoped smoking as i know this was the cause , the killer is i have great teeth even as a smoker they are sparkling white always get comments on them ,, devastated !!! hope to god im covered for part even


Hi I had to get deep root cleaning which involved a few sessions (and lots of injections) due to gum disease because of smoking also. Don't know if it's as serious as yours but it was all covered by medical card..


----------



## messedaround (15 Sep 2009)

thanks paddy , it does say on medical card site it covers some gum treatments so ?? bit relieved now , eeh do the treatments injections hurt ?? never been afraid of dentists till now !! gums are quite sore ,


----------



## paddyjnr (15 Sep 2009)

Hi Messedaround, nope not at all, they don't go in as deep as they would for extraction plus if they're any good they will numb all your gums first with something which will take the sting out of it. Nothing to worry about really.. After that make sure and floss regularly and properly, they told me that was my problem. Ask them to show you how to do it right because I was doing it wrong the whole time. good luck with it.


----------



## messedaround (16 Sep 2009)

yep all stocked up on the new weird lookin floss thingys teepees or somthin gums are still to sore to do it properly , gleaming white teeth and red raw bleeding gums , oh the pain !! gently brushing 2wice a day , cordosyl m-wash then the gel and flossing as best i can but still pumpin blood , aaahhh


----------



## paddyjnr (16 Sep 2009)

messedaround said:


> yep all stocked up on the new weird lookin floss thingys teepees or somthin gums are still to sore to do it properly , gleaming white teeth and red raw bleeding gums , oh the pain !! gently brushing 2wice a day , cordosyl m-wash then the gel and flossing as best i can but still pumpin blood , aaahhh


Yep the cordosyl is the right stuff alright and the new floss thingies are great! The pain and blood should ease in a day or two.


----------



## Welfarite (17 Sep 2009)

Thread closed ... Bordering on health discussion folks!


----------

